# I have a question...



## writerwoman2002 (Aug 13, 2002)

for those of you who have allergies as well as GERD; when you get post-nasal drip, what do you do to help the acid that gets swallowed. Every time my sinuses flare up, I swallow a ton of saliva, which makes me nauseaus, but any time I take Sudafed or something similar, it makes my stomach worse and I end up feeling like I have clouds for brains.








Anyone else have the same problem?


----------



## MishaDonna (Aug 7, 2002)

Dreamwriter,Believe it or not, I feel BETTER with some post-nasal drip--coats my stomach. I read that somewhere. People with GERD often do have extra nasal secretions--the body attempting to neutralize the stomach acid. When it gets too bad, I get sick, too. Sudafed (straight) is my drug of choice. After that, a nose drop or inhaler with phenylephrine HCL--a decongestant. I tried Claritan-D, but it disturbed my sleep cycle if I took it at night and gave me the "cotton" head if I took it in the daytime. Hate antihistamines for those same reasons. My friend with hiatal hernia uses that RX that you squirt into your nose every day--can't think of the name of it.DMB


----------

